# OK, So I am trying this for the first time.



## JohnT (Nov 2, 2010)

My first Pee. 

Question. I noticed that many use "pressure" type seals when bottling this (crown caps or ceramic clamp caps). Is there a reason for this? Does the Pee become carbonated as a result of the back sweetening? If sorbate and k-meta are added, shouldn't the pee remain still? 

johnT.


----------



## Julie (Nov 2, 2010)

JohnT said:


> My first Pee.
> 
> Question. I noticed that many use "pressure" type seals when bottling this (crown caps or ceramic clamp caps). Is there a reason for this? Does the Pee become carbonated as a result of the back sweetening? If sorbate and k-meta are added, shouldn't the pee remain still?
> 
> johnT.



Not sure why people are using pressure type seals unless they are making a sparkling pee. It does not become carbonated when backsweetened. You are right John the pee remains still but I am very seriously thinking about kegging a batch next summer. I put my in regular 750ml wine bottles and corks


----------



## JohnT (Nov 2, 2010)

Julie said:


> Not sure why people are using pressure type seals unless they are making a sparkling pee. It does not become carbonated when backsweetened. You are right John the pee remains still but I am very seriously thinking about kegging a batch next summer. I put my in regular 750ml wine bottles and corks



OK, Thanks. 

I used a lot of yeast slurry (from a sav blanc, so it is used to rather hight acid) and BOY! it only took about 1 hour to start fermenting. 

I keep having this song going through my head.. 

_You have a brand new pair of roller skates, 
I'm making skeeter pee... _

(something like that)


----------



## Julie (Nov 2, 2010)

JohnT said:


> OK, Thanks.
> 
> I used a lot of yeast slurry (from a sav blanc, so it is used to rather hight acid) and BOY! it only took about 1 hour to start fermenting.
> 
> ...



LOL, this sounds like it is gonna be goooooood!


----------

